

Online comic artists draw sequels to Calvin and Hobbes - MilnerRoute
http://www.review-land.com/a-sequel-to-calvin-and-hobbes/

======
sp332
Frazz has been a sequel to C&H for years :)
[http://www.uclick.com/client/sea/fz/](http://www.uclick.com/client/sea/fz/)

